# Most Attractive Male/Female In Existence?



## crunch (Feb 8, 2019)

IMO:


----------



## dogtown (Feb 8, 2019)

Lima for women definitely


----------



## Coping (Feb 8, 2019)

This girl imo

Now for the guy....


----------



## manlet cUnt (Feb 8, 2019)

Andreas eriksen and victoria carratier


----------



## Time Travel (Feb 8, 2019)

forgot her name sadly


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Feb 8, 2019)

Only in existence? If we count dead people Jon-Erik Hexum.


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 8, 2019)

Coping said:


> View attachment 18933
> This girl imo
> 
> Now for the guy....
> ...


Lmao jfl at this PFP


----------



## Coping (Feb 8, 2019)

manlet cUnt said:


> Andreas eriksen and victoria carratier





Such a slayer tbh his eye area is insane


----------



## crunch (Feb 8, 2019)

UltraExtremeIntense said:


> Only in existence? If we count dead people Jon-Erik Hexum.


wow he is very good looking


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 8, 2019)

manlet cUnt said:


> Andreas eriksen and victoria carratier


Being born in the same country as this guy should add 0.5 psl to my score ngl


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Feb 8, 2019)

crunch said:


> wow he is very good looking


Gandy is the false prophet and tried to distract us from Hexum.


----------



## Coping (Feb 8, 2019)

UltraExtremeIntense said:


> Gandy is the false prophet and tried to distract us from Hexum.





Cope gandy in his prime is unmoggable, exotic af


----------



## Insomniac (Feb 8, 2019)

Male: I don’t know because im not gay 
Female: hole is a hole


----------



## Kenma (Feb 8, 2019)

Most beautiful is Monica Belluci 




But I'm not attracted to her. Never been.
I prefer the tiny ones like Veronica Lake.


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Feb 8, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> Male: I don’t know because im not gay
> Female: hole is a hole


Having an appreciation of aesthetics isn't gay


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 8, 2019)

Imo tbh ngl ngltbh


----------



## qwep (Feb 8, 2019)

crunch said:


> IMO:







Lol this guy?


----------



## Nibba (Feb 8, 2019)

Emily didonato for women


This sexy beast for men ?


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 8, 2019)

the girl in my sigs


And arceus three hundred


----------



## StoicSperg (Feb 9, 2019)

qwep said:


> View attachment 18988
> 
> Lol this guy?


holy shit that SUBHUMAN upper dental pallet


----------



## Kenma (Feb 9, 2019)

qwep said:


> View attachment 18988
> 
> Lol this guy?




Who is he


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 9, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Lima for women definitely



Candice Swanepoel mogs Lima


----------



## androidcel (Feb 9, 2019)

Mews daughters in future.


----------



## Coping (Feb 9, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Mews daughters in future.


There was a pic showing his wife’s nipples while giving birth I can’t find it lemme know if you find it anywhere loool


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 9, 2019)

IMO


----------



## manlet cUnt (Feb 9, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Candice Swanepoel mogs Lima


tbhtbh. lima has good eye area but the rest of her facial features are meh. never understood why guys have such a fascination with her tbhtbhngl


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 9, 2019)

manlet cUnt said:


> tbhtbh. lima has good eye area but the rest of her facial features are meh. never understood why guys have such a fascination with her tbhtbhngl



Exotic halo, Candice is in another world












Over for Limacels


----------



## theropeking (Feb 9, 2019)

Kendall Jenner has the prettiest eye area i've ever seen and she is my personal favorite. Such a feminine face fuarkk and her body is also a 10/10


----------



## dogtown (Feb 9, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Candice Swanepoel mogs Lima



lol no


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 9, 2019)

dogtown said:


> lol no


----------



## dogtown (Feb 9, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> View attachment 19004


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 9, 2019)

Arcbrah and arcsis.


----------



## crunch (Feb 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Emily didonato for women


holy shit shes beautifu


----------



## Nibba (Feb 9, 2019)

crunch said:


> holy shit shes beautifu


Yeah she's a goddess. This is why average women disgust me. I see women like this and think holy fuck 99% of females are just disgusting


----------



## BornAgainChad (Feb 9, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Imo tbh ngl ngltbh
> View attachment 18953
> View attachment 18954


Which one is the guy?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 9, 2019)

BornAgainChad said:


> Which one is the guy?


Both the same girl. I didn't post a guy yet. I dont download pictures of men lol


----------



## crunch (Feb 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Yeah she's a goddess. This is why average women disgust me. I see women like this and think holy fuck 99% of females are just disgusting


what do you think about Sara Sampaio?


----------



## Nibba (Feb 9, 2019)

crunch said:


> what do you think about Sara Sampaio?


Another goddess. She and Mrs. Didonato look very similar


----------



## BornAgainChad (Feb 9, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Both the same girl. I didn't post a guy yet. I dont download pictures of men lol


Oh I thought one of them was in trapmode.
Volcel if you wouldn't tbh.


----------



## badromance (Feb 9, 2019)

me


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 9, 2019)

badromance said:


> me


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Feb 10, 2019)

qwep said:


> View attachment 18988
> 
> Lol this guy?


How tf do you mog yourself 
@rastacame




@victoriabrono




@gracieabrams




Gracie Abrams is best girl


----------



## Swagwaffle (Feb 10, 2019)

@Nibba


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 10, 2019)

I like Emily Ratajkowski
great face + perfect body


----------



## Nibba (Feb 10, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> @Nibba


?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 10, 2019)

dogtown said:


> lol no


When I first saw Lima I couldn't believe she was real. For guys, chico, especially in motion


----------



## quinn24 (Feb 10, 2019)

Male: I don't know. I think Tom Cruise when he was younger is pretty attractive though









Female: I can't think of anyone specifically, but I think that 14-15 year old white high school girls are the most attractive.


----------



## Swagwaffle (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1553 (May 19, 2019)

Coping said:


> View attachment 18933
> This girl imo



Who?


----------



## Hunter (May 19, 2019)

male: brian whittaker


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

quinn24 said:


> Male: I don't know. I think Tom Cruise when he was younger is pretty attractive though


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 19, 2019)

Idk but the female has to have brown eyes and thick brown hair


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (May 19, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Exotic halo, Candice is in another world
> 
> View attachment 19001
> View attachment 19002
> ...


She doesn't look as good. Lima looks more youthful/fertile. Rate Lima in the morning on a shitty blurry camera


----------



## AestheticPrince (May 19, 2019)

@mido the slayer lets shut this post down with prince delon pics. Unmoggable


----------



## SikKunt (May 19, 2019)

Ian Somerhalder for the perfect man imo


----------



## 712127 (May 19, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> View attachment 55639
> View attachment 55640
> View attachment 55641
> View attachment 55642
> ...



cant help but think of that autistic lookism user when i see that guy


----------



## SikKunt (May 19, 2019)

712127 said:


> cant help but think of that autistic lookism user when i see that guy


Who you talkin about?


----------



## 712127 (May 19, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Who you talkin about?



cant remember the name but he had that guy as his avi


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (May 19, 2019)

Hunter said:


> male: brian whittaker



Spot the most gl man:


----------



## SikKunt (May 19, 2019)

712127 said:


> cant remember the name but he had that guy as his avi


Ok


JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> Spot the most gl man:


Third guy


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 19, 2019)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> Spot the most gl man:


Cruise


----------



## Deleted member 656 (May 19, 2019)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> She doesn't look as good. Lima looks more youthful/fertile. Rate Lima in the morning on a shitty blurry camera


Mogs me


----------



## Hunter (May 19, 2019)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> Spot the most gl man:





> using cherrypicked photos


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

*Richard Ramirez / The Night Stalker*




*Marina Diamandis*


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (May 19, 2019)

He has maybe the best lower third, but that's it. Bad hair, lips and nose. Eye area failoed by eyebrows. Side profile of a bleached gorilla. He's gl, but definitely not the most gl man you can call to mind.


----------



## bassfreak (May 19, 2019)

David Rosenberg (chad of chads) and Angelina Jolie she's fucking gorgeous


----------



## Thushespokeofit (May 19, 2019)

Patrick bateman 




Liszt and Clint come close too


----------



## mido the slayer (May 19, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> @mido the slayer lets shut this post down with prince delon pics. Unmoggable


Mission finished sir


----------



## HorseFace (May 19, 2019)

Wouldn't say his the most attractive person but young Matt Damon doesn't get enough appriciation. Definetly a top tier Chad.


----------



## blackoutwhitein (May 19, 2019)

I’m the most attractive nigga of all time.


----------



## Thushespokeofit (May 19, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Wouldn't say his the most attractive person but young Matt Damon doesn't get enough appriciation. Definetly a top tier Chad.
> 
> View attachment 55696
> View attachment 55697


Nah I've always found his face annoying


----------



## HorseFace (May 19, 2019)

Thushespokeofit said:


> Nah I've always found his face annoying



Of course, he is a Chad. They have annoying faces.


----------



## Thushespokeofit (May 19, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Of course, he is a Chad. They have annoying faces.


I've never noticed much female attention for him compared to someone like Pitt or Leo who's faces I like


----------



## G O D (May 19, 2019)

All the guys posted here are nowhere near as attractive as the God, Atesh Salih. Prime Salih was the best looking man in human history, he was as close to a 10 as it gets.

*Prime Atesh Salih



















*

JFL @ lookism losers who worship David Gandy. Don't get me wrong, he's also 9+/10, but not better looking than Salih.














Salih has a bigger skull, better nose, and prettier eyes than Gandy.


The best looking female is Kate Middleton. She's 9+/10. Lima is the second best looking.

*Gorgeous

























*


----------



## Thushespokeofit (May 22, 2019)

Male:





Female:


----------



## Vanillestorms (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1089 (May 22, 2019)

Nah


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 22, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


>


@bobs_pls


----------



## Heirio (May 22, 2019)

Spoiler















*could you fucking imagine???????? AHHHHHHHH*


----------



## Tony (May 22, 2019)

marlon brando but overall barrett mogs everyone


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 22, 2019)

Heirio said:


> *could you fucking imagine???????? AHHHHHHHH*


roast beef


----------



## Thushespokeofit (May 22, 2019)

How


Heirio said:


> View attachment 57269
> View attachment 57271
> View attachment 57270
> 
> ...


How does someone like this even feel day to day? It must be a constant high


----------



## Heirio (May 22, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> roast beef


cope. she probably has a picture perfect innie


----------

